# Looking For Input From G0709 Owners



## Timrock (Feb 27, 2016)

I have been looking at the g0709 and noticed in the parts schematics there are no bearings in the quick change gearbox. Has anyone noticed any issues with this machine due this? The reviews I have seen look good, I would appreciate any input others may have on this lathe.
Thanks!


----------



## Steve Shannon (Feb 27, 2016)

Parts 303, 316, 317, 333, 334, 383, and 408 are all bushings, which are a type of bearing.
http://cdn1.grizzly.com/manuals/g0709_m.pdf



 Steve Shannon


----------



## Timrock (Feb 27, 2016)

Steve Shannon said:


> Parts 303, 316, 317, 333, 334, 383, and 408 are all bushings, which are a type of bearing.
> http://cdn1.grizzly.com/manuals/g0709_m.pdf
> 
> 
> ...


I should have said ball or needle bearings. I am curious how these bushings hold up.


----------



## Steve Shannon (Feb 27, 2016)

Bushing hold up well. Lots of older lathes used bushings for everything, including the spindle. Just keep them oiled according to instructions. 


 Steve Shannon


----------



## mksj (Feb 27, 2016)

This previous thread is probably worth reading on the G0709. Might also look at the PM1340GT and the PM1440GT. 
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/considering-a-grizzly-g0709-14-x-40-gunsmith-lathe.19305/

Bushing should be fine sitting in an oil bath, the machine has been around a long time, not aware of any gearbox issues other than needing a good cleaning to get out the grit.


----------



## OLEJOE (Mar 24, 2016)

Just about all internal combustion engines have bushings for the main, rod, and cam bearings. Even diesel truck engines. They should hold up fine as long as they have oil.


----------



## Timrock (Mar 25, 2016)

I was a bit nervous but in the end bought the 0709, a lot to spend but I think it will be a good machine.


----------



## OLEJOE (Mar 25, 2016)

I know. I looked and looked. Compared. I hope I made the right decision. Not opening a machine shop, but I wanted an accurate and dependable machine.


----------



## BGHansen (Mar 26, 2016)

I bought my G0709 last fall and have probably run it 100 hours.  Used the QCGB for half of the turning, no issues yet . . .

Bruce


----------

